# Hunting with a #40 Bear Cheyenne????



## Reviveourhomes (Jul 18, 2005)

I have purchased a #40 Bear Cheyenne and I am wondering if its heavy enough to hunt White tail with. I am worried it might not have enough energy to hunt with but I wanted to see what you guys think. Thanks and GOD BLESS!


And also, can you use a fast flight string on the Cheyenne?


----------



## Jeffer (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm sure everyone here will tell you it's enough.
Arrow placement is everything in bow hunting anyway. I know I sure wouldn't want to be hit in the chest by a surgically sharp, two blade, 125 grain broadhead coming at me at 160 fps that has been fired from under twenty yards and I'm 200lbs.  

Jeffer


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

Is the bow 40# at your draw length? I would say that 40# would be a minimum, but it will work. IMHO


----------



## Reviveourhomes (Jul 18, 2005)

No its #40 at 28" and I dont shoot 28", im not sure what my draw is on recurve but I know it is 27" on a compound. I started off shooting recurves with a #40 pound bow and I bout a #50'er and I have been shooting it for a couple of weeks and its just too heavy. i cant keep a good anchor point cause I cant hold it back. And its starting to hurt my elbow on my bow arm, so I figured I would go to #45 but I got a SWEET deal on a #40 cheyenne


----------



## Simon_Ed (Mar 29, 2006)

Have you actually tested the draw weight?

I use a #38 @28 Damon Howatt Monterey. I draw (actual) 27.5 and the bow is #40 at that length.

There is probably a good chance that yours may be a little different than the stated weight on the bow.


----------



## Reviveourhomes (Jul 18, 2005)

No I havent checked it on a scale its a buddy of mine who has it and is going to sell it o me. All I know is after pulling that #50 for the last couple of weeks the cheyenne feels like a toy when I was shooting it. I could actually pull it back with ease and set in a good anchor, hold it and release. Whereas with my #50 bow its like I pull it back and as soon as I feel contact at my anchor point I have to release. And I dont feel I am gonna form a good form shooting that way.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

If you draw 27 with a compound, you're probably drawing 25-maybe 26 inches on a recurve. So you're only pulling 34-36 pounds. Not legal for whitetails in most places.


----------



## Alex The Hawk (Jul 10, 2005)

Due to Rheumatoid artrihtis and shoulder injuries in my past, I had to decrease the LBS to #40 longbow and I have shot more deer and hogs than when I use to draw 65 Lbs compounds, I also enjoy it even more.

Like you were told before it is all shoulder placement and very sharp broadheads.

Sometimes am able to pull my #50 longbow and just a few months ago brought down a 1400 LBS Bison that ran into a neighborhood down here in Florida, He wouldn't leave and the police did not want to shoot him with guns.
So I was called to put it down witha arrows, it took 1 shot at 12-15 yards from behind a wood fence, behind the front right leg the arrow went in in a forward angle and between the ribs, it cut the artery right above the heart and he walked about 15 yards and fell over.
I used a bamboo arrow with a grizzley 2 side blade at 130 gr.

So I pay more attention to the arrow than I do to the bow.


----------



## Reviveourhomes (Jul 18, 2005)

Bison hunting in Florida! MAn thats a trip. Where did it come from?


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Reviveourhomes,

It is very good that you recognize the "overbow" that you are going through. Unfortunately you saw it too late. Your 40# bow will do great on deer. Just make sure you use Cut on Contact broadheads... 2 blades. Try to use a heavier arrow...500 grains or so is fantastic. Do not use "point" broadheads, or expandables.

I think you will enjoy your bow. Just make sure you have fun using it!

Dwayne


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

He needs to be drawing 40# though and at his draw he isn't.


----------

